# weten aan welke kant zijn boterham gesmeerd is



## Epicure

Hallo,

zou iemand mij een uitleg kunnen geven over deze zin :

"hij was een loser natuurlijk, maar wel een die wist aan welke kant zijn boterham gesmeerd was"

(De geur van regen, Lieneke Dijkzeul)

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Suehil

'... mais il savait bien où était son intérêt.'


----------



## AllegroModerato

Is dat een bestaande uitdrukking in het Nederlands? Zo ja, dan kende ik hem niet.


----------



## Suehil

Nee, volgens mij is het een rechtstreekse vertaling uit het Engels.


----------



## George French

AllegroModerato said:


> Is dat een bestaande uitdrukking in het Nederlands? Zo ja, dan kende ik hem niet.



Het is ook op internet te vinden, bijvoorbeeld:- http://www.nujij.nl/politiek/rosenthal-wil-geen-opgeheven-vingertje.11882254.lynkx#axzz1kDdExn4m  Zoek op "welke kant zijn boterham".

En ik heb zelf gehoord verschillende versies van deze in nederland.

GF..


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

George French said:


> Het is ook op internet te vinden, bijvoorbeeld:- http://www.nujij.nl/politiek/rosenthal-wil-geen-opgeheven-vingertje.11882254.lynkx#axzz1kDdExn4m  Zoek op "welke kant zijn boterham".
> 
> En ik heb zelf gehoord verschillende versies van deze in nederland.
> 
> GF..



Beste George,
 een veel voorkomende fout is is nog steeds fout. Ik wil niet beweren dat ik alle Nederlandse spreekwoorden en gezegdes ken, maar ik acht de kans buitengewoon groot dat inderdaad een anglicisme is. 
Misschien dat het over tien jaar volledig is ingeburgerd, maar tot die tijd zou ik hier verre van blijven, omdat je het Engelse spreekwoord moet kennen om dit te begrijpen.

Enkele alternatieven:
"maar wist wel wie hij te vriend moest houden"
"maar hij wist wel waar hij goed aan deed."
"Maar hij wist wel wat in zijn eigen belang was."


----------



## HKK

Ik heb de Nederlandse versie nooit gehoord, maar de Engelse ook niet... Van welk Engels gezegde zou dit dan komen?


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

HKK said:


> Ik heb de Nederlandse versie nooit gehoord, maar de Engelse ook niet... Van welk Engels gezegde zou dit dan komen?



van deze:
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/know+which+side+bread+is+buttered


----------



## Suehil

'To know which side your bread is buttered' is een heel gewone uitdrukking in het Engels - het betekent, net als Le RenardRenaerde zegt, 'goed weten wat goed voor je is/waar je belangen liggen'


----------

